# Thieves



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I walk on the job this morning to find most all my chit gone! 

170 btu space blower
1/2 dewalt mixing drill
dewalt cordless
Dewalt work site radio :furious:.....
And all my drop cords 

On their way out they grabbed as much copper as they could.

I told the officer .. I don't care about getting my tools back I know that's a slim chance .But if by chance you catch those guys ...Shoot them MOFOS!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The carpenter had a new generator and high dollar chop saw in the garage .With new ladders and compressor .. Sitting right next to the panel boxes . They didn't take a single thing from him!!

The builder with a house just 4 miles up the road calls me today about doing his house next week ..I asked him if he'd been by there today ..He said no.. I told him what happened . About 30 minutes later he walks in the door ... They hit him too ! All the copper they could grab.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mongrel crack heads.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

That sucks moore. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

wow....not good. so now we need to hide a http://www.cabelas.com/product/Moul...&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=03869537&rid=20
on all the jobs

sorry moore


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Lucky you didnt have more onsite!

Some sorry mother snatched my kleins right out of my bags last week when I was on lunch. Got em marked by a chopsaw and am on the lookout. Such a weird thing to steal considering all the other chit I had around.. I think theres a sparky with sticky fingers. That same day my taper caught a day laborer using his 12" to scrape the floors... he came unglued. It was an old knife.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah.. It is what it is. I have two or three of everything so the stolen tools aren't holding me back much . They just got my better stuff is all. 

That dewalt radio pisses me off to no end tho!! Me and that radio have finished out many of homes together !! We were like partners!! 

I'm just glad the crackheads didn't have a trailer . I have two bakers and two ten foot 4' scaffolds set up in that home along with my split plank and bil jax mini. If they had taken my scaffold ! That would have hurt me!! 

If they were crackheads, they were smart ones ! My Marshall town QLT Stilts filled with sheet metal screws were untouched ! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> wow....not good. so now we need to hide a http://www.cabelas.com/product/Moul...&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=03869537&rid=20
> on all the jobs
> 
> sorry moore


Not a bad idea . And cheap! :thumbsup:


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I no there not very handy on residential but a job box is nice to keep people's hands off your stuff we us um on all commercial and some of our houses if lots of trades are there or in your case thieves


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't usually leave anything on-site that I can't quickly replace. Most of our work is for the same builder. All the doors and windows are locked at the end of the day.


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Bummer bro, I had all my tools and a brand new marshaltown sprayer stole from truck last year. Makes my blood pressure spike just thinking about it. 
Thank god I didn't catch them tho.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Moore. It's extremely aggravating. I had someone break into my truck a couple years ago. Don't remember why but I woke up and looked out my bedroom window. I thought it was odd that my interior light was on until I see this guy rummaging around. I thought he was going to steal the truck so I yelled at him and he ran off. Didn't really take much besides a few depot and bass pro gift cards and an envelope with a little over $100 cash. Cop said likely looking for drug money. I didn't sleep well for a long time after that. Got a driveway alarm and that's when I found out every dang critter in the neighbor hood used my driveway at night.


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

I went to harbor freight and got the driveway alarm after my truck got hit. 
The motion detectors went off every night and it was a stray cat lmao


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Shooting them is to good for them!!
Bastards will take anything! But they must have been watching u coming and going(Maybe)
Chit I hope a house I,m at just now doesn't get turned over as all my heaters and genny in there!:furious: And its f*ckin cold here!
Sorry for ur loss Moore and I hope u get them Chuck style:thumbsup:
Tell u something,They wont manage to sell that radio without a good scrub! LOL


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive heard of some kind of like chip that has gps on it I seen it for keys before and im sure its out there. It would be a good idea to put inside the radio or sand machine somewhere that has room and cant be seen then if they steal it along with ur planks and ladders and what not then you can track them down


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry to hear Moore:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My chit gets loaded in my truck at the end of the day. Some of the houses I worked on had the homerun wires snipped like in your pic.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> My chit gets loaded in my truck at the end of the day. Some of the houses I worked on had the homerun wires snipped like in your pic.


 one thing to put the fingers on Moores tools that's down right dirty, but to cut wire..... never seen that before


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> one thing to put the fingers on Moores tools that's down right dirty, but to cut wire..... never seen that before


They rob wire here quite often. The Sparky told me today They probably got more copper from my 4 drop cords Then from the wire they cut from the panel and attic. I talked to more cops today.  [I Hate talking to Cops!] They asked me about my hangers and the loaders .. I get that . They wanted to know if I had any drywallers mad at me ! I said ...Well there is this one guy up in New York that goes by bazooka Joe 
You my need to check that guy out psst...I think he's Illegal !!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I mixed one bucket with the potato masher !


Then went to town !! :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> They rob wire here quite often. The Sparky told me today They probably got more copper from my 4 drop cords Then from the wire they cut from the panel and attic. I talked to more cops today.  [I Hate talking to Cops!] They asked me about my hangers and the loaders .. I get that . They wanted to know if I had any drywallers mad at me ! I said ...Well there is this one guy up in New York that goes by bazooka Joe
> You my need to check that guy out psst...I think he's Illegal !!! :whistling2:


these the guys you talked to Moore?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

was thinking today whats five-o want


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the the red one running !!! :thumbup:


The white dino won't work with me !


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I was at a pawn shop this summer that I heard carried a bunch of drywall tool. Sure enough they had flushers, angle heads, cp tubes, handles and even a mud runner. Also many cordless drills and lots of other similar tools. Made me wonder how much was stolen.


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Sorry Moore, it sucks to bust your tail end only to have some scumbag boost your chit! But on a brighter note, in typical drywaller fashion, keeping a sense of humor about it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all, I'm selling a new mixing drill, baker scaffold, cell phone, car keys, and half a bottle of Mtn. Dew. Oh yea, and fifteen 9in. pieces of 14ga. romex cable. Cheap.:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got two heaters in. One works one doesn't.


----------



## quickpatch (Mar 15, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> My chit gets loaded in my truck at the end of the day. Some of the houses I worked on had the homerun wires snipped like in your pic.


That picture makes my stomach hurt. What a rotten thing to do. 

I agree that a job box with a trail camera mounted inside peeking out a hole in the front might get some interesting pics. Maybe even during working hours.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I just got two heaters in. One works one doesn't.


If you have my 170 btu Master heater ..We got a problem!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How ya'll like my new drop cords ?? The cheapest chit Wal-Mart carries !!:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> How ya'll like my new drop cords ?? The cheapest chit Wal-Mart carries !!:yes:


Nice! Them invisible cords are gonna be hard to steal!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Nice! Them invisible cords are gonna be hard to steal!


Post #24 smartass!! :jester:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Moore .. Sorry for what happenned, i hope youll make up all and more.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Moore .. Sorry for what happenned, i hope youll make up all and more.


It's all good Bob! They didn't slow me down a bit! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres how they deal with thieves in Australia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TPfkF2AwSs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You guys have the best sense of humour


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> The builder with a house just 4 miles up the road calls me today about doing his house next week ..I asked him if he'd been by there today ..He said no.. I told him what happened . About 30 minutes later he walks in the door ... They hit him too ! All the copper they could grab.


Over $30,000.00 in copper was taken the other week from one of the commercial sites I've been doing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Over $30,000.00 in copper was taken the other week from one of the commercial sites I've been doing.


That's a big loss! The job I was on ..The Sparkey said the aholes would probably get more copper from my drop cords than what they cut from the panel and attic . And now the job Is held up !


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

that sucks mang hate them thieves. had my new bosh radio and all my hilti chargers stolen "of course I left them plugged into the radio".
now I have one charger for 8 batteries. Glad you are so prepared bro I spent 2 days hunting down a charger when it happened to me now we have backup corded drills.

F#ck those loser's would like to screw there hands and feet to the floor with an auto loader I think.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> That's a big loss! The job I was on ..The Sparkey said the aholes would probably get more copper from my drop cords than what they cut from the panel and attic . And now the job Is held up !


Did he have to pull his home run again? Not sure if its different in shacks but in commercial you cant splice wire.. someone cut the homerun on a job I was on last year. Never seen so much KY in my life!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> Did he have to pull his home run again? Not sure if its different in shacks but in commercial you cant splice wire.. someone cut the homerun on a job I was on last year. Never seen so much KY in my life!


Not sure. The building inspector showed up today to look at the wiring .

I


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hey Moore have you ever wondered why 2Buck is so quiet.....


----------



## jamie35 (Dec 18, 2015)

Every time I think about leaving tools I think to myself.... Would it be faster to load tools up or go by more tools ,and then I load my tools


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn, hate thieves!!!!!!!!!... everyday I take all tools in my car, only leave the materials on site.. I easy spend 30-60min everyday packing my spraymachine, hard to get a titan 6900 in the car alone..


----------

